# who's the good guitarist in korn?



## rx (May 30, 2005)

who's the good guitarist in korn, head or monkey?

I always thought it was munk but i just saw a tab for one of their songs and seems like head is doing all the whammy job so i'm just wondienrgl. 

or do they both suck   joking


----------



## Digital Black (May 30, 2005)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Well, Munky is currently the ONLY guitarist in Korn, so it's kinda a moot point.


----------



## jski7 (May 30, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Does it really matter?


Ahem . I'll let that one slide  .
I think Munky actually is the better of the two . Head was good at making noises . From what I've seen , on and off stage , Munky is more of a "player's player" , whereas Head kinda approaches the guitar as a tool . Not to mention that since his departure , Head has become a TOOL .


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Does it really matter?


Nah. ;p


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2005)

I dunno. I know Munky always said that Head was the better musician all around, and he seems to do some cool stuff. But then, Munky's been wanting to add solos to Korn's music for years, so who knows what the future may hold for Korn.


----------



## Leon (May 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> Well, Munky is currently the ONLY guitarist in Korn, so it's kinda a moot point.


ha! i was going to say, "don't you mean to ask, 'who's the _remaining_ guitarist in korn?'"


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 30, 2005)

Umm didn't realize either one of them where any good. That is probably a shitty comment,,, ok,,it is a shitty comment  
The first exposure I had of those 2 was on the 7th heaven video put out by Ibanez. I could not believe what ass's those 2 are. It just made me sick,,, the noise they were making and calling it music,,,,talking straight out of there ass's and showing what appeared to be no respect for Ibanez or the the fact that they actually got there dumb ass's endorsed. I'll just leave it at that,,,I wouldn't want anyone to get the idea that I don't like "corn" 

~A


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2005)

Who knows?
I haven't been into Korn lately plus the fact that Head left, there is only Munky.
Korn's first and second which I got into way back tells me they both are equally ok guitarists for what they're doing. Rhythmicly simple. Weird noises with effects. 
They both pretty much sound the same to me. 
I dont think it matters now anyway.


----------



## rx (May 30, 2005)

so Munky's the good player?

there's a Korn song on which he shreds for a few seconds... must be him then.


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2005)

Good as in what? A virtuoso? No. But he has accomplished alot since Korn began so
thats got to say something at least.
IMO he's an ok guitarist and nothing special.
When I saw Korn back in '97, I was impressed by both of them.
They put on a good show.


----------



## Digital Black (May 30, 2005)

Maybe Fred Durst can fill in for head, there was a video floating around some time back of Fred "shredding" (eardrums and his carrer)..


----------



## eleven59 (May 31, 2005)

I know Mike Mushok of Staind can shred like crazy. On the DVD that came with their last album (home movies from the start of the band until the present), you get to see them hanging out with Korn on stage from the "Sick and Twisted" tour playing Korn's "Need To" with Korn's gear, Head comments "they play it better than I do!". You also get to see him pulling off some pretty cool sweeps on Head's custom Ibanez. The sound quality's bad due to the loud amps and tiny camera microphone, but seeing what he was doing was enough. I believe he took lessons from Tony MacAlpine.

As for Korn, Munky always seemed to be the more creative of the two, and the one who really enjoyed music of all kinds and listened to the widest variety of music. Head was always about sticking to Korn's sound basically, Munky was the experimental one. Munky always said Head was the better musician. Neither could shred extremely well as far as I could tell, but they did what they do well. 

To sum up, my vote goes to Munky for creativity (an important part of being a musician).


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 31, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Ahem . I'll let that one slide  .
> I think Munky actually is the better of the two . Head was good at making noises . From what I've seen , on and off stage , Munky is more of a "player's player" , whereas Head kinda approaches the guitar as a tool . Not to mention that since his departure , Head has become a TOOL .



Why , my thoughts exactly


----------



## jski7 (May 31, 2005)

.... And Munky is cooler in person , too . He actually likes to talk about seven strings and music and such  . Most major artists can't stand talking about their "job" .


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, Mike Mushok of Staind took lessons from MacAlpine. He's a fan of EJ as well.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I know Mike Mushok of Staind can shred like crazy. On the DVD that came with their last album (home movies from the start of the band until the present), you get to see them hanging out with Korn on stage from the "Sick and Twisted" tour playing Korn's "Need To" with Korn's gear, Head comments "they play it better than I do!". You also get to see him pulling off some pretty cool sweeps on Head's custom Ibanez. The sound quality's bad due to the loud amps and tiny camera microphone, but seeing what he was doing was enough. I believe he took lessons from Tony MacAlpine.
> 
> As for Korn, Munky always seemed to be the more creative of the two, and the one who really enjoyed music of all kinds and listened to the widest variety of music. Head was always about sticking to Korn's sound basically, Munky was the experimental one. Munky always said Head was the better musician. Neither could shred extremely well as far as I could tell, but they did what they do well.
> 
> To sum up, my vote goes to Munky for creativity (an important part of being a musician).



Yeah Mushok can rip it up better than either Munky or Korn, he's a good player. I also like the direction they're taking with their music; very melodic.


----------



## macalpine88 (May 31, 2005)

the reason he shreds good is Tony Macalpine taught him and he adapted his style.  i always liked staind but i kind of wish they would let mike show off because he really is good.


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2005)

He should do a solo record. Plus, a tribute song or two to MacAlpine.


----------



## jski7 (May 31, 2005)

I dig Staind , but I think their first album was the best . After that , I can live without 'em . I wish they had stayed "heavy" . The melodic direction is awesome , but they need to bring the crunch back . Staind isn't "It's Been Awhile" or "Outside" to me . "Mudshovel" is what I think of when someone mentions Staind .


----------



## dan5150 (May 31, 2005)

I never really thought much about 'em as guitar players in the same way I would think of most other folks since in thier music, the guitar didn't seem to carry the melody as much as the vocals or the bass. Plus I don't remember ever seeing (or hearing) either one play anything that would resemble a "solo".

However, I was impressed with Head's job in duplicating Gilmore's solo in "Another Brick in the Wall". Not to shabby.

As for Heads new direction, he should be releasing his solo CD soon. They did have an MP3 of a song called "cry" posted on his website (http://www.headtochrist.com/), but I just checked and it isn't there anymore. It does have a very "Korn" feel to it. 

-Dan-


----------



## G.B.N.B (May 31, 2005)

Speaking of Head. Any one read his interview in August Guitar World? He said that most of the songs on his solo albulm don't have guitar....which kinda baffles me.


----------



## jski7 (May 31, 2005)

G.B.N.B said:


> Speaking of Head. Any one read his interview in August Guitar World? He said that most of the songs on his solo albulm don't have guitar....which kinda baffles me.


It shouldn't . Finding religion is one thing , getting your life together to the point where YOU are happy is one thing . Losing your shit completely and freaking out are another thing altogether . Head has some deep problems , and he should've sought psychological help instead of turning to a "T.V. church" . His local "civilian" church may have even served him better . The church he's hanging with now is only exploiting him . "Fallen" rock stars = big profits , simple as that . And it's sad to think that everybody knows it but him .


----------



## rx (May 31, 2005)

jski7 said:


> It shouldn't . Finding religion is one thing , getting your life together to the point where YOU are happy is one thing . Losing your shit completely and freaking out are another thing altogether . Head has some deep problems , and he should've sought psychological help instead of turning to a "T.V. church" . His local "civilian" church may have even served him better . The church he's hanging with now is only exploiting him . "Fallen" rock stars = big profits , simple as that . And it's sad to think that everybody knows it but him .



TV church? I'm lost...


----------



## jski7 (May 31, 2005)

rx said:


> TV church? I'm lost...


His church (I forget the name , Valley Bible Fellowship or something) is one of those you see on television . You know , the ones with the prayer/donation phone #s , and the minister telling you to call , pay , and be saved . Televangelists ! That's what they're called . I hate when I can't think of the correct words !


----------



## rx (May 31, 2005)

jski7 said:


> His church (I forget the name , Valley Bible Fellowship or something) is one of those you see on television . You know , the ones with the prayer/donation phone #s , and the minister telling you to call , pay , and be saved . Televangelists ! That's what they're called . I hate when I can't think of the correct words !



That's TREACHEROUS!!!!!!!1111


----------



## jski7 (May 31, 2005)

"Put one hand on the television ! And dial this number with the other ! For a small donation , you can be saved ! For a pledge of 50 dollars or more , you can be healed ! Free of the demons that bind you ! Call me now ! Call meeee NOW ! " You know , those guys  !


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2005)

Every heard "Jesus He Knows Me" by Genesis? Yeah, those guys  

I can immensely respect people who clean up addictions, get their life together and are doing what they love to do (Reznor), I can even respect people making sacrifices for their personal beliefs, I have no respect for people who try to convert others to their beliefs and honestly think that they are 100% right and required to tell everyone about it. 

Head? I feel sorry for him. He had some big problems from the sound of it, and he went to the wrong solution and is getting used basically.

I decided he lost it when he got the Jesus tattoo on his hand to stop him from masturbating (as my bassist said, just use the other hand  ).


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 1, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Every heard "Jesus He Knows Me" by Genesis? Yeah, those guys
> 
> I can immensely respect people who clean up addictions, get their life together and are doing what they love to do (Reznor), I can even respect people making sacrifices for their personal beliefs, I have no respect for people who try to convert others to their beliefs and honestly think that they are 100% right and required to tell everyone about it.
> 
> ...



As long as one still has senior Lefty, true love is still possible ( guess the comic)

Televangelism is a big problem, so it seems? Thank god we hardly have that over here.


----------



## rgplayer (Jun 1, 2005)

I dont think they were great guitar players, but i like them for their own way of looking at the guitar.I still like them , but as a band i find the drummer and the bass player make korn what it is.Still some great music to jam to and just listen to and have fun. Hell if only good guitar players made bands we would not have many of the bands from the past and now. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2005)

Agreed. Thats what gave them their signiture sound. Back when Korn was starting out, I was in the death scene here in Lewiston, Maine and I never cared for the guitar work coming from Korn. Well, I always liked the bass and drums and later liked the guitars. They were too simple for me but I still dug them. Now, I appreciate what they have done. Still, I dont think they are too talented as other guitarists playing 7's are.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jun 1, 2005)

Oddly enough, Korn's song "fallling away from me" got me into metal..I heard the song on that South Park episode in it when I was like 13  then about two years later, I noticed they played 7-string guitars and bought a 7-string guitar because of that  Just something I thought was kinda odd lol although the only albums I really care for from them are the first 2..I stopped listening after Untouchables..


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2005)

Actually. That is a good song but still, I like their first 2 albums.


----------



## G.B.N.B (Jun 1, 2005)

Personally I Like the albulms in this order....
Untouchables, KoRn, Issues, Take a Look in the Mirror, Life is Peachy... I liked when I first got it but find myself currently not digging it too much, and Follow The Leader last because theres only 4 or 5 songs I really like. Though the idea behind the albulm was cool.


----------



## G.B.N.B (Jun 1, 2005)

jski7 said:


> His church (I forget the name , Valley Bible Fellowship or something) is one of those you see on television . You know , the ones with the prayer/donation phone #s , and the minister telling you to call , pay , and be saved . Televangelists ! That's what they're called . I hate when I can't think of the correct words !


Sorry to double-post but this quote reminds me of something on tv sunday. I woke up and some televangalist was on, I was half awake and still groggy so I wasn't paying attention until I heard a sound clip from Nickleback's song "You Remind Me" He then proceeded to say that this kind of music corrupts children and is evil and no good yatta yatta yatta. Which really surprised me, I didn't think they actually still said that kind of thing...but after that list of "how to tell if your child is goth" I guess I shouldnt be surprised.


----------



## Vince (Jun 1, 2005)

rx said:


> who's the good guitarist in korn?



This is a paradox, right?

It's like that classic one about time travel... if you go back in time and kill your grandfather before your dad was born, then you'll have never existed.... but if you never existed, then who killed your grandfather?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

lol wow. I dont think its THAT paradoxical. Its just, kinda like santa claus. Isnt there ;p


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2005)

To me, Korn's biggest strength was always Jon Davis, but he lost the honesty and power he had in the early days. These days he doesn't seem to care as much. Issues was the last album I really enjoyed, and have liked a few songs from then on ("Thoughtless" comes to mind, as well as the softer songs off Untouchables, there's some decent stuff on Take a Look In The Mirror, and "Another Brick In The Wall" is cool, though I'm sick of "Word Up").

That said, I'm interested to hear if anything changes on the next album. Munky was always the more open musician, Jon Davis has said they're getting pretty pissed off again, and rumour has it they're working with Rick Rubin.

And in my opinion, everything Rick Rubin touches is pure gold (the last two System of a Down albums and the most recent Slipknot may be held as evidence).


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

well, Rick Rubin Did produce Reign In Blood. So i gotta give him props there . 
Its easy to loose the honesty you have when you dont have to care about anything anymore (bein rich and all). Hey, it happened to Metallica.


----------



## dpm (Jun 1, 2005)

Rick has gone down in the world hasn't he? I'm sure his bank account is looking nicer though.
And since when did Korn have actual 'guitarists' in the band


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

They're those guys that hit those K7's ;p


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (Jun 1, 2005)

Not to stray from the topic, but with regards to metallica, I heard St. Anger and almost had an anurism due to the production (or lack thereof)...then my bassist got the Some Kind of Monster dvd and I have to say that after watching that dvd, the whole St. Anger idea seems less retarded (not completely non-retarded, but just less)...but thats another thread...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

well, bob rock failed at everything he's ever done, so thats no surprise. ;p


----------



## Laren (Jun 9, 2005)

rx said:


> so Munky's the good player?
> 
> there's a Korn song on which he shreds for a few seconds... must be him then.




i don't remember that, which one? I'm missing a few songs from my collection though, so


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> "Thoughtless" comes to mind



Evanescence's life version w/ Amy Lee playing on piano was WAY cooler IMO than Korn's version. 

They turned it into a violent Tori Amos metal song


----------



## Laren (Jun 9, 2005)

Dudes! Here's Head being all jesus with his 'a letter to dimebag' just guitar and piano. A letter to Dimebag 

and here's kry for those who havn't heard it
Kry


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2005)

Laren said:


> Dudes! Here's Head being all jesus with his 'a letter to dimebag' just guitar and piano. A letter to Dimebag
> 
> and here's kry for those who havn't heard it
> Kry



Sorry to sound like a dick, but "letter to dimebag" sounds like shit. Dime was awesome, and he deserves songs written about and inspired by him, but Head's song was weaksauce, and boring as hell. oops, I mean boring as heck. Sorry Head!


----------



## Laren (Jun 9, 2005)

yup, i like his guitar though.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 9, 2005)

Laren said:


> yup, i like his guitar though.


Wow...he got the 7/14 double-neck afterall...Think it's possible I could convince him that God wants him to give it to me. 

Yeah, the song's kinda crappy. He wrote it because Dimebag always told him they should have solos in Korn's music, so he did a solo guitar piece for him...too bad it's pretty boring.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 9, 2005)

that. I wish Head well. Not much for all that Christianity crap, but I refuse to speak ill of him. Korn has made too much great music (IMO).


----------



## Leon (Jun 9, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> This is a paradox, right?


i think _oxy moron_ is what you're looking for 



desertdweller said:


> It's like that classic one about time travel... if you go back in time and kill your grandfather before your dad was born, then you'll have never existed.... but if you never existed, then who killed your grandfather?


that's a good one. time travel into the future is totally possible, but backwards... nah 

i also like the twin paradox.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Evanescence's life version w/ Amy Lee playing on piano was WAY cooler IMO than Korn's version.
> 
> They turned it into a violent Tori Amos metal song


Agreed. She is a talented vocalist too.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 9, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Wow...he got the 7/14 double-neck afterall...Think it's possible I could convince him that God wants him to give it to me.



Hell , just offer him some meth .


----------



## Donnie (Jun 9, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> It's like that classic one about time travel... if you go back in time and kill your grandfather before your dad was born, then you'll have never existed.... but if you never existed, then who killed your grandfather?



Whoa... I think my head just exploded.  
Then again, If my head just exploded... who typed this?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 10, 2005)

wildealien said:


> i think _oxy moron_ is what you're looking for
> 
> 
> that's a good one. time travel into the future is totally possible, but backwards... nah
> ...



Backwards time travel is filled with headaches for continuity... But it led to quite a few good Star Trek episodes over the years.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 10, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> that. I wish Head well. Not much for all that Christianity crap, but I refuse to speak ill of him. Korn has made too much great music (IMO).



Just calling it like I see it. Shit is still shit, regardless of what they've done in the past.


----------



## Drew (Jun 10, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Whoa... I think my head just exploded.
> Then again, If my head just exploded... who typed this?



Actually, Michael Chriton's "Timeline" had a pretty good answer to that, by merging the concepts of time travel and alternate universes - a new parallel universe is created every time a choice between one of many options is offered, and they all unroll simutaneously (just, your awareness is only in one of them). Thus, as traveling through time is an option, the universe where you go back in time, kill your grandfather before your father's born, and then your head explodes when you try to figure out what the fuck just happened isn't the one you were born in, or the one you posted the response about your head exploding, but rather a parallel. Thus, you were born in an universe where your father was born and then moved through time and space into a parallel universe where your father was never born because someone (youself) killed your grandfather before he was born. The fact that this is physically impossible with respect to the universe you're now in doesn't matter, as you were born in a parallel of this universe where you DIDN'T go back in time to kill your grandfather. 

*head explodes*

He's one of the few "pop culture" authors who I think has a shot of being regarded as serious literature fifty years down the road in that his prose isn't actually too bad, and the degree to which his work is scientifically informed is actually pretty cool. I don't have the hard science background to comment on this, but as a reader and a scientific dabbler, I can say it's pretty cool. 

-D


----------



## Jeff (Jun 10, 2005)

Drew said:


> Actually, Michael Chriton's "Timeline" had a pretty good answer to that, by merging the concepts of time travel and alternate universes - a new parallel universe is created every time a choice between one of many options is offered, and they all unroll simutaneously (just, your awareness is only in one of them). Thus, as traveling through time is an option, the universe where you go back in time, kill your grandfather before your father's born, and then your head explodes when you try to figure out what the fuck just happened isn't the one you were born in, or the one you posted the response about your head exploding, but rather a parallel. Thus, you were born in an universe where your father was born and then moved through time and space into a parallel universe where your father was never born because someone (youself) killed your grandfather before he was born. The fact that this is physically impossible with respect to the universe you're now in doesn't matter, as you were born in a parallel of this universe where you DIDN'T go back in time to kill your grandfather.
> 
> *head explodes*
> 
> ...



Dude, I have to go have a beer now, after reading that. Oh wait, it's 7:30am in the morning. Oh well.....


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2005)

Good time for a beer..............


----------



## jski7 (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone hear the Korn/Xzibit version of "Fight the Power" on the XXX soundtrack ? I had high hopes for it since it's the first thing they've recorded and released "post-Head" , but I think it sucks  . The mix is horrible as far as the guitar goes . It's a cool tune , I just wish it had more "Korn" . It's listed as "Korn feat. Xzibit" when it should say "Xzibit feat. Korn" . I'd like to be able to hear if Munky's sound has really changed .


----------



## Laren (Jun 11, 2005)

Jski7, i love you.

is it me, or have korn turned into a covers band?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 11, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Ahem . I'll let that one slide  .
> I think Munky actually is the better of the two . Head was good at making noises . From what I've seen , on and off stage , Munky is more of a "player's player" , whereas Head kinda approaches the guitar as a tool . Not to mention that since his departure , Head has become a TOOL .



If I remember correctly Munky did have the bigger pedalboard, but head used the guitar for some Morello - like noises...

OK, so I admit, I was a huge Korn fan at some point, but that was gone after I saw them live...

Still hate the K7...

Why can't I be objective?!


----------



## jski7 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hawksmoor said:


> If I remember correctly Munky did have the bigger pedalboard, but head used the guitar for some Morello - like noises...
> 
> OK, so I admit, I was a huge Korn fan at some point, but that was gone after I saw them live...
> 
> ...


Really ? You stopped liking them after you saw them live ? I liked them more after I saw them (and that all started on their first tour , before they were anybody) . I still like 'em , but I don't know why . I can't put my finger on it - it's just somethin' I guess . Their music has been with me through some hard times , and maybe that's it . As far as being objective Hawks , by all means . Everyone here knows I dig Korn and own a K7 , but I know alot of people despise them . Usually I defend them just to "stir the pot" , but in the end I know that if you don't like them and I do , who cares ? It's no biggie . It doesn't mean we can't agree to disagree , 'ya know ? 

And Laren , you do know that's not me in my avatar , right  ? All I got to give is brotherly love  ! As far as Korn turning into a cover band , just wait until they release their cover album which is in the works I believe . I like a good cover tune now and then , but I'd rather they try to get their own music on the radio etc. .


----------



## Laren (Jun 11, 2005)

bugger, thourght you were some cool guitarist girl who knows her music, most lass guitarists i know are complete pricks!

Also, here is head's gear and here's Munky's gear


----------



## jski7 (Jun 11, 2005)

Guess I should change my av ! Anyway , those are some cool links you posted . If you click "GO>" on the right , they give some pretty cool artist info . And yeah , I agree , it's hard to find "cool" chick guitarists . Most think they have something to prove because they're women , and I guess it's all our fault .


----------



## seven skrang (Jun 11, 2005)

dude c'mon korn is sooooo gay
listen to some good jazz fusion now thats goooood music


----------



## seven skrang (Jun 11, 2005)

WE NEED FEMALE SHREDDERS
thats my fantasy anyway


----------



## jski7 (Jun 11, 2005)

seven skrang said:


> dude c'mon korn is sooooo gay
> listen to some good jazz fusion now thats goooood music


Like who ? Pat Metheny , Norman Brown , Al DiMeola , Mahavishnu Orchestra , Frank Gambale or maybe even some David Sanborn or Acoustic Alchemy (and those are only the popular guys) thrown in for good measure ?  Dude , my musical tastes are as varied as they come . So , that said , I think I'm more than qualified to decide for myself whether or not Korn is gay  . And as far as female shredders , check out Jennifer Batten . She's F'ing good . All the two-handed tapping bullshit you'd ever want to hear , but I dig her . There's alot more female shredders out there , you just have to search for them .


----------



## seven skrang (Jun 11, 2005)

ok cool, you know your stuff well, but korn isnt that valuble musically and yes they have some cool songs. but dude , do not discredit shredding, its not all showing off like veryone thinks theres compostion there.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't dis-credit shred at all . I was raised on the stuff actually . But with me personally , I've been there and done that . I've got the knowledge and the technique still , so I can use it whenever I want .


----------



## seven skrang (Jun 12, 2005)

jski7 said:


> I don't dis-credit shred at all . I was raised on the stuff actually . But with me personally , I've been there and done that . I've got the knowledge and the technique still , so I can use it whenever I want .


so what are you working on now?


----------



## jski7 (Jun 12, 2005)

My current project is basically a nu-metalesque theme , with a few twists thrown in . I'm not trying to re-invent the wheel , but I am trying to do some things a little differently than the average band would . It's kinda like a 
nu-metal Kings X , if I had to describe it . Kinda weird , but cool .


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 12, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Really ? You stopped liking them after you saw them live ? I liked them more after I saw them (and that all started on their first tour , before they were anybody) . I still like 'em , but I don't know why . I can't put my finger on it - it's just somethin' I guess . Their music has been with me through some hard times , and maybe that's it . As far as being objective Hawks , by all means . Everyone here knows I dig Korn and own a K7 , but I know alot of people despise them . Usually I defend them just to "stir the pot" , but in the end I know that if you don't like them and I do , who cares ? It's no biggie . It doesn't mean we can't agree to disagree , 'ya know ?
> 
> And Laren , you do know that's not me in my avatar , right  ? All I got to give is brotherly love  ! As far as Korn turning into a cover band , just wait until they release their cover album which is in the works I believe . I like a good cover tune now and then , but I'd rather they try to get their own music on the radio etc. .



It was this concert of the Issues tour, in Vorst Nationaal ( big venue here). Lots of people, big atmosphere, and Korn reaaly fucks up... The were playing but they really looked like they didn't want to be there...
Didn't say one word to the crowd either.
That did it for me.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hawksmoor said:


> It was this concert of the Issues tour, in Vorst Nationaal ( big venue here). Lots of people, big atmosphere, and Korn reaaly fucks up... The were playing but they really looked like they didn't want to be there...
> Didn't say one word to the crowd either.
> That did it for me.


That sucks . For several of their first tours , they didn't interact with the crowd at all , and yeah , they looked like they didn't want to be there . Maybe it was a "moody" image they tried to project  . Anyhow , between Issues and Untouchables is when they started to interact more with the fans , atleast here in the US . Maybe someone told them that ignoring the fans sucks . But yeah , I agree with you on that one . I like a band to interact and talk shit and such , makes it more personal somehow .


----------



## Shawn (Jun 12, 2005)

Korn put on a great show here in Maine back in 1997. A great show.
They will never be like the way they were. After '97, I never got into Korn that much but always appreciated what they were doing. I saw them in '98 too but the '97 show wins.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 13, 2005)

Korn put on a good show here, but didn't really say much to the crowd either. This was a couple summers ago. Then again the line-up was (in order)

Three Days Grace
American Hi-Fi
Simple Plan
Korn
Nickelback

(with Simple Plan, Korn and Nickelback "co-headlining", but really Nickelback was the headliner)

My main complaint with Korn lately is letting Jon Davis produce, since he's ruined their sound and starting burying the guitars under the bass. 

As for them being a "cover band" lately, they have talked about doing a covers album as well as a new proper album.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 13, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Korn put on a good show here, but didn't really say much to the crowd either. This was a couple summers ago. Then again the line-up was (in order)
> 
> Three Days Grace
> American Hi-Fi
> ...



Nickelback headlining over Korn? WTF?


----------



## jski7 (Jun 13, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nickelback headlining over Korn? WTF?


Well , it was Canada , correct ? I think that's where Nickelback are from - so maybe a national loyalty thing ?


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 13, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Well , it was Canada , correct ? I think that's where Nickelback are from - so maybe a national loyalty thing ?



Yep, Canada. But I doubt it's a national loyalty thing, I think it's a my-town-sucks thing  Korn doesn't sell nearly as well as Nickelback does here. In the months leading up to the show, most people didn't even know Korn was playing the show (even though their name was on all the posters), all they knew was it was a Nickelback show.

See, the way my city works with concerts is this: When the opening act comes out, you stand there staring at them and basically ignoring them politely until they get off the stage, then when the headlining act comes on you scream like an idiot and try to beat the shit out of everyone around you, completely ignoring the music, but knowing that you're doing it right because it's someone famous and therefore worthy of respect. 

Not to mention the only thing this town seems to care about is beer (Labatt's brewery in town, and almost everything here is named after it, including the only arena in town where all the biggest shows play). So this "festival" (they were hoping it'd be annual but it failed to sell out the first year and they gave up) was organized by Labatt's beer to celebrate Labatt's beer.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey , I like LaBatts !


----------



## giannifive (Jun 14, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Not to mention the only thing this town seems to care about is beer (Labatt's brewery in town, and almost everything here is named after it, including the only arena in town where all the biggest shows play). So this "festival" (they were hoping it'd be annual but it failed to sell out the first year and they gave up) was organized by Labatt's beer to celebrate Labatt's beer.


You know, I think it was the Labatt's brewery that my friend and I decided on a whim to try and visit. We were driving from Montreal to Chicago in one day (it seriously took the whole 24 hours with crossing the border, visiting a friend in Detroit, etc.), and we figured since it was going to be a long ride we may as well waste some time at the brewery. We never made it to the brewery, but that's beside the point... Oh man, I miss Canada. Quebec province was like a totally different country (no offense to Ontario ), especially the rural parts where no one spoke English. And I don't speak French, so it was interesting to say the least.

Anyway, I just wish I could get poutine here in the States. (Yes, I actually like it.)


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 14, 2005)

giannifive said:


> You know, I think it was the Labatt's brewery that my friend and I decided on a whim to try and visit. We were driving from Montreal to Chicago in one day (it seriously took the whole 24 hours with crossing the border, visiting a friend in Detroit, etc.), and we figured since it was going to be a long ride we may as well waste some time at the brewery. We never made it to the brewery, but that's beside the point... Oh man, I miss Canada. Quebec province was like a totally different country (no offense to Ontario ), especially the rural parts where no one spoke English. And I don't speak French, so it was interesting to say the least.
> 
> Anyway, I just wish I could get poutine here in the States. (Yes, I actually like it.)


Yeah, I've been to Montreal, it was a cool place for sure. 

Though I'm not a fan of poutine


----------

